# I'm so confused!



## RaeB

Ok, my body is giving me VERY mixed signals and I'm not sure what's going on at this point.
I have 1 positive pregnancy test and 1 negative
I've been puking for the past day and before that I was just simply nauseated to the point I didn't really eat as much as normal if at all (aka morning sickness)
My breasts have began to swell, a lot, especially the left (c'mon right breast! STAY EVEN!)
I can smell things a lot stronger than most others, and 90% of the time, it's rather nauseating
I feel warm to the touch, but when I take my temperature, it's normal
I'm dizzy, especially when I don't eat right
My stomach feels...off. It doesn't really hurt it just feels, I don't know, different. Especially in the pelvic area.
BUT
I started bleeding a little. And this scares me.
Now, a few women, but not all, in my family have had bleeding and even full blown periods during their pregnancies, so I'm wondering if I just simply got this genetic factor. But I'm also scared I may have had a miscarriage...
I'm also scared maybe my pregnancy was a chemical pregnancy and this is my period...Kinda doubt this one though because my next period wasn't SUPPOSE to be for another few weeks...

I'm going to the doctor in two weeks (found out the REAL reason why my mom set it to that date. It's the earliest she could get me in AFTER school lets out. I've missed too many days as is and I can't miss anymore without getting in major trouble and possibly having to retake a few classes despite having A's and B's in them...)
My exact appointment date is June 7th
I'm doing my best to stay calm, and I've been doing fairly well with the help of the FOB. Though he doesn't want to be with me, he's started showing concern for the baby, which makes me happy. I don't want my baby to be without a father, even if me and the father aren't together.

ANYWAY,
What do you all think? 'Could it just be vaginal bleeding or a preggy period, or do you all think it could be something worse...?


----------



## hillarynicole

i honestly dont know...but i wish you the best and my 11 week appt is on the 7th too :)


----------



## preppymommy

How far along do you think you are?


----------



## RaeB

Oh, cool =3


I'm thinking 3-4 weeks. I tested only a while ago, and I had gotten a test as soon as the first symptoms popped up. It was positive.


----------



## hillarynicole

RaeB said:


> Oh, cool =3
> 
> 
> I'm thinking 3-4 weeks. I tested only a while ago, and I had gotten a test as soon as the first symptoms popped up. It was positive.

are your periods regular? if so when was your last one?


----------



## preppymommy

I'm not an expert or anything since this is my first pregnancy but that seems earlyish to be having simptoms so maybe your further? I really dont know though but good luck with everything :)


----------



## Lucy22

When I was testing for this pregnancy, I had one non-conclusive, one negative, and three positives. I was stressed and afraid to hope so I just went to my doctor. I know your mom doesn't want you to miss school, but is there any way you could get an after school or weekend appointment? Just to put your mind to rest. :)


----------



## kittycat18

preppymommy said:


> I'm not an expert or anything since this is my first pregnancy but that seems earlyish to be having simptoms so maybe your further? I really dont know though but good luck with everything :)

I started getting early symptoms at 3 weeks and that's when my sickness began :winkwink: x


----------



## RaeB

Sorta. I was on Seasonique until I got the positive test, so I only had a period once every 3 month (or at least I was suppose to. If I'd miss a pill on just the right day, I'd be thrown into a full blown period.)
Anyway, my last period that I actually had was...I think it may have been the week of April 10th? I missed a single pill and...yeah... :dohh:
Anyway, like I said, I got the positive test and I went off the Seasonique immediately, but normally if I miss even one or two pills I'm thrown into my period and I've already skipped about 5!


Yeah, that's why I'm worried. But I'm trying not to just incase the baby's still there. I don't want to hurt it/make it upset.


I've been begging my mom, and she says she's been trying. There's a bit of an allergy/cold/flu/bronchitis thing going around I think which makes things a little harder =(


----------



## hillarynicole

well in march i got three positive tests at home...went to the doctor about a month later got a negative...went back to doctor a week or so after that for nausea, dizziness and weakness and they did bloodwork and i got a positive...but it was a whole different pregnancy and now im 8 weeks along...idk what to tell you hun


----------



## RaeB

I guess I'll just have to wait for the doctors appointment then :wacko: Hopefully everything's ok and I'll have a happy and beautiful little baby.


----------



## Kates1122

can you get another test?


----------



## RaeB

I have one last test but since the home tests seem to be rather indecisive on whether they think I'm pregnant or not, I'm going to have the doctor do a blood test on me.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

is the blood red or brown? and how much is there?


----------



## RaeB

Red
And not a lot, unlike my periods


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hmm thats a good sign any cramping?


----------



## RaeB

YAY!
Pressure in my pelvic area, and this morning it felt a little sharp, but not like a cramp.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hmm well i don't know but i hope for the best :) keep us posted


----------



## RaeB

Ok =) Thanks! And I will! :flower:


----------



## Srrme

I only read the first post, so I apologize if I'm repeating anything, or if I missed anything.

How much are you bleeding? And are you also having cramps? 

I spotted in the beginning of my first pregnancy -- it began the date my period was due, and continued until 8-12 weeks (I can't remember exactly anymore). If you're just spotting, I wouldn't worry too much, as it's very common in early pregnancy to spot.

However, if you received a positive pregnancy test, then a negative pregnancy test, it's possible you had a chemical pregnancy (hopefully this isn't the case though). Either way, you should see a Doctor as soon as you're able to. :hugs:


----------



## Chiclets

If you're late for your AF, home pregnancy tests can usually be fairly accurate. I would use the one you have left & see what it says. Even post us a picture of it! :) If your last AF was April 10th, and IF you ovulated on exactly day 14 (not always common), that'd make you 5 weeks pregnant.

On the positive test you had, what kind of test was it (brand)? And, how fast did the 2nd line come up?


----------



## RaeB

I'm not bleeding a lot, especially in comparison to my periods where I'd have to wake up the change my 8-hour overnight pad 4 hours later. It's also a bright red color. No cramps, but it kinda feels like there's pressure on my pelvic area. Like someone keeps pressing on my lower abdomen. And it's not really spotting as much as it's a light bleed...I don't know...
I hope it wasn't a chemical pregnancy, but I hope even more I haven't miscarried! D8


Should I wait until the spotting/light bleeding stops or go ahead and use the test while I'm still bleeding? It doesn't really say anything about that on the instructions lol :dohh:
I'm not sure on the brand of the positive test, as my friend gave it to me, but it was unmarked which can only tell me it was a generic brand. I'm not sure how fast it came up because, since I'm rather impatient and have high anxiety, I set it down and just walked away to do something else for 3 minutes. I came back and there it was, that second little line.
The second brand, which I bought myself, I know is Walgreens brand generic First Response.


----------



## Rachyroux

If it's any help I had spotting/light bleeding at 9 weeks, rushed myself down to A&E and was told everything was ok, so try not to panic. Hmm I would personally try testing now, but then again I had enough money at the time to get a few tests so it's up to you, have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RaeB

That is a big help XD Actually, everyone assuring me it's pretty normal is making me relax! lol
I think I might wait a bit before testing again, just until I can scrape together some money to get more tests or convince my mom to actually help me pay for them for once :dohh: So I'll probably test again this weekend/next Monday at the latest.


----------



## Rachyroux

The best advice I can give hun, and I know it's hard! But literally avoid stress, stress isn't good when you're pregnant. Of course you're going to think about it but try and have the attitude of there's no reason something's wrong, until you see a doctor.
You must be worried but try and chill :) If you need any advice or anything or someone to talk to just Private message me, always happy to help & don't like to think of anyone worrying or getting in a state etc. xx


----------



## vinteenage

Well, as far as I know red blood actually isn't good, as it means it's fresh blood rather than pink/brown which can be old blood.

Butttt...is there any way you can head to the ER? June is a good bit away.


----------



## taylorxx

I'd take your last test now. It would be accurate since it's been awhile. If it's positive I'd go to the ER. Red blood is fresh blood and that is NOT a good thing when you're pregnant. Wish you the best, hope you figure it out and it gets better!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I would take the test or go to hospital, if you are pregnant and bleeding you need to get checked out.


----------



## Rachyroux

I think I advised the same before, however (maybe I'm wrong- baby brain) she stated she couldn't get to E.R.
I hope everything works out ok, try giving he hospital a call maybe?


----------



## vinteenage

Rachyroux said:


> I think I advised the same before, however (maybe I'm wrong- baby brain) she stated she couldn't get to E.R.
> I hope everything works out ok, try giving he hospital a call maybe?

Not that I saw. :flower: I saw people advise her to try to get her appt moved but she said she couldn't.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hey Hun sounds scary!!! I had a chemical in December, or so I think.. I got my positive on January 25 and going by that I should be due the begining of October but I'm really due September 23rd by my dating scan.. I bled really bad!! Really really bad!!! Like 2 weeks straight of a heavy flow, when my regular periods are 4 days and only 2 days of heavier bleeding.. So keep your head up and take care of yourself!! Like the other posts said, stress is not good so keep it low! I stressed a lot my first part of pregnancy and I regret it because I worry all the time I hurt the baby.


----------



## Rachyroux

vinteenage said:


> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> I think I advised the same before, however (maybe I'm wrong- baby brain) she stated she couldn't get to E.R.
> I hope everything works out ok, try giving he hospital a call maybe?
> 
> Not that I saw. :flower: I saw people advise her to try to get her appt moved but she said she couldn't.Click to expand...

you are right, I just checked, I either imagined posting it or advised it to someone else previously, I had it in my head for some reason that she couldn't get there.:dohh:


----------



## jc_catt

Rachyroux said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> I think I advised the same before, however (maybe I'm wrong- baby brain) she stated she couldn't get to E.R.
> I hope everything works out ok, try giving he hospital a call maybe?
> 
> Not that I saw. :flower: I saw people advise her to try to get her appt moved but she said she couldn't.Click to expand...
> 
> you are right, I just checked, I either imagined posting it or advised it to someone else previously, I had it in my head for some reason that she couldn't get there.:dohh:Click to expand...

You are both right. lol, She did mention that she can't, but in her last post.
lol. Not in this one.


----------



## RaeB

ALRIGHT! UPDATE! 8D
After a therapy appointment, my mother and I learned of free pregnancy tests at a local health center! YAY! It's closed right now, so we're going ASAP either tomorrow or Friday.
I'll get a blood test AND a urine test, and if they come back positive, we're going to the hospital which is actually just across the street from the health center!
:happydance:
So I have a lot of stress relieved for the fact I'll be getting a definite test and ASAP, and I'll also be getting help ASAP!

Oh, and something weird that happened that I just feel like mentioning even though it's kinda off topic.
I was walking down the stairs to leave for my therapy appointment, and suddenly my ankle pops out of the socket! I fell to the floor (I was already at the bottom luckily) and as I fell, my ankle popped itself back into place!
UBER WEIRD!


----------



## Srrme

That's good to hear (except for your ankle, ouch). Did you take the test you already had though?


----------



## RaeB

Hahah! Yeah XD
And I would, but since I drink large amounts of liquid during the day (long story short, I have bladder problems and I am easily dehydrated, so doctors orders to drink excessive amounts of water a day), I don't really want to waste a test in fear it might come out negative just because of deluded pee...
Does that make sense? lol XD;;
So I'm going to take it around 4am tomorrow morning.
Though honestly, I'm more confident in a blood test than my little generic brand pee stick...o3o;;


----------



## jc_catt

Pee sticks are actually 99% accurate. lol. But, yeah. The ankle thing is weird too. lol.
Confusing. lol. But I agree you should wait until you don't have "deluded pee" lol XD


----------



## vinteenage

I think you mean diluted, dear.

Anyway, glad you'll get a test done. :flower:


----------



## RaeB

Yeah, I know, those these generic brands I question XD;;
My ankle still kinda hurts, but it's not throbbing anymore, which is good.
*nods*


Yeah, that XD Hahaha!
Yeppers!


----------



## Srrme

RaeB said:


> Hahah! Yeah XD
> And I would, but since I drink large amounts of liquid during the day (long story short, I have bladder problems and I am easily dehydrated, so doctors orders to drink excessive amounts of water a day), I don't really want to waste a test in fear it might come out negative just because of deluded pee...
> Does that make sense? lol XD;;
> So I'm going to take it around 4am tomorrow morning.
> Though honestly, I'm more confident in a blood test than my little generic brand pee stick...o3o;;

I doubt it would come out negative if you're pregnant. I drank LOADS of water all day before I took my pregnancy test, and it showed a positive result immediately. :shrug: It was also a crappy generic brand. 

But okay. :D


----------



## RaeB

:shrug:
Don't know...
I've just heard it's better to do the test in the morning, so that's what I'm more confident it =) I'm weird like that I guess!


----------



## jc_catt

No, that is true, my friends mom did that, she drank like 42 oz of water then took 
the test a little while later and it came out negative when she WAS pregnant. And 
most pregnancy test tell you not to do that and some even say to take it as your 
first pee. IDK if that helps?


----------



## taylorxx

They say not to do drink too much if your testing early (before missed period) because HCG levels aren't very high. Yours would definitely be high enough, it wouldn't matter if you drank a gallon of water or not lol. Pregnancy tests sticks are actually very sensitive.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Srrme

RaeB said:


> :shrug:
> Don't know...
> I've just heard it's better to do the test in the morning, so that's what I'm more confident it =) I'm weird like that I guess!

I've heard that too. I've never tested in the morning though -- I was always too impatient. Hehe. I think it's better to test in the morning if you're testing days before your period, but not sure if it matters too much if you've already "missed" your period.


----------



## taylorxx

Since you are going in the morning, don't pee until you get there. That will give you a definite answer.


Edit: Oh I thought you were going to the CLINIC at 4am haha. Not take the test  Sorry!


----------



## RaeB

Heh :wacko: I'll just do what I'm more confident in and wait until morning since it's my last test stick lol


----------



## Srrme

RaeB said:


> Heh :wacko: I'll just do what I'm more confident in and wait until morning since it's my last test stick lol


Okie dokie. :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol my first test was first mornings urine and it wasn't as dark of a line as the one I took at 12:30 that afternoon.


----------



## Srrme

Did you test? :D


----------



## charlotte88

any news? i always get confused about time differences and days etc haha. So even though its 5:40 pm on Thursday here, i dunno what time it is for all you guys 

xx


----------



## NewMommy17

Don't be nervous it can be implantation bleeding if you are positive for pregnancy i had almost the same symptoms at an early stage such as you but you wont know for sure until your appointment and to hear and see whats going on from a doctor


Hpt are not always accurate as the blood pregnancy test so be sure to consider one for accurate results

its great that your fob cares and concerned even though y'all are not together i wish i can say the same for my fob !

But good luck with everything hun !


----------



## NewMommy17

RaeB said:


> Heh :wacko: I'll just do what I'm more confident in and wait until morning since it's my last test stick lol

oh yeah i think you should try in the a.m. also i did and positive indeed i think it may be best to do so too


----------



## RaeB

Just giving an update 8D
I'm leaving to get my blood pregnancy test at 4:30-5pm today, and it's 3:02 as I type this!
Pretty nervous not only for the official results, but also because I HATE needles! I can feel them inside my skin! EW!


----------



## kittycat18

RaeB said:


> Pretty nervous not only for the official results, but also because I HATE needles! I can feel them inside my skin! EW!

I hate needles as well but you will get used to them soon enough :haha: 

So far in pregnancy I have gotten a blood taken to check for HIV, blood taken to check for Syphilis, blood taken to determine my blood group, blood taken to check for Rubella, blood taken to check my iron levels *twice*, blood taken to check for Liver Dysfunction and a blood taken to check early Liver normality. Plus I got the Swine Flu vaccination... AND my HIV, Syphilis and blood group one needed taken twice because they couldn't get enough blood out... :rofl:


----------



## RaeB

Yeah XD I'm actually use to needles by now (sorta) because blood sugar problems run in my family and since I'm heavy, the doctors take my blood two or three times a year to keep an eye on my blood sugar and insulin and all that. :wacko: I'm not as bad as I was. I use to have to be held down to get the smallest of shots! :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

RaeB said:


> Yeah XD I'm actually use to needles by now (sorta) because blood sugar problems run in my family and since I'm heavy, the doctors take my blood two or three times a year to keep an eye on my blood sugar and insulin and all that. :wacko: I'm not as bad as I was. I use to have to be held down to get the smallest of shots! :haha:

:haha: In the past, it got to the stage where my doctor refused to take my bloods. My mother (she is a nurse) had to take my bloods from in between my fingers at 6am in the morning when I was asleep :haha:


----------



## RaeB

Oh wow! XD
I'm also use to just the finger sticks by now since my mom checks my blood sugar so often. I just got my own blood sugar meter and everything which is cool! lol I just need to learn to do it myself! I can't bring myself to even touch the finger sticker! D8


----------



## Chiclets

How did the pee on test go this morning? GL at your appt today!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Good luck at your blood draw. :flower:

I used to hate getting my blood drawn too, but two pregnancies (and now the third) has kind of made me get over it. Plus, when I was pregnant with Mady, I had Aiden on my lap while I got my blood drawn and he tried ripping the needle out and nothing is as bad as that. :haha:


----------



## RaeB

Augh!
Turns out the health center doesn't do the free pregnancy tests anymore! AUGH! So I've had to look all over the internet for places near me that do BLOOD pregnancy test. I've found plenty that do urine, but I can just get a pee stick for that. :dohh: I've found a few but they all close at 4 and my mom doesn't even get out of work until 4:15, so she's taking me tomorrow after school (she's off on Fridays).
I'm frustrated now to say the least.
We decided that if we have to, we'll schedule an emergency doctors appointment. We're just hoping my insurance will stop being butts (long story, but it involves them refusing to pay for some blood work I needed because the doctor filed it wrong) and actually pay for my test. Doubt it, though. :wacko:


----------



## RaeB

Oh, and as for the pee stick, I couldn't do it this morning because of the fact my ankle's sprained and it took me FOREVER to get ready and I kinda forgot. :dohh: I'm brilliant, I know (sarcasm) lol


----------



## vinteenage

Im sorry but *why not just go to the ER*?


----------



## RaeB

I'm sorry but *why not be a little more polite*
ERs cost a LOT, and I've been looking at the centers that offer FREE pregnancy testing
Our insurance is being a hassle right now and is refusing to pay for a lot of things, so we're trying to avoid having to use it


----------



## vinteenage

Because I and another recommended it before and you never responded.

I seriously doubt you'll find a free location to do a pregnancy blood pregnancy test. They'd need to hire a phlebotomist, have all the equipment to test the blood, be insured against doing a botched blood draw, etc. That's why blood tests cost so much.


Can the local ER not take your insurance? As long as you tell the administer at the ER that you've had problems with your insurance Im sure theyd make sure everything is filed correctly.


----------



## kittycat18

Wow. Wow. Don't be getting snappy at Daphne, she is only trying to explain that some people have advised you to go to your hospital. If your bleeding then you shouldn't be waiting for a doctors appointment nor should you be trying to find a free location to get your pregnancy confirmed via blood tests. You do need to go to ER, as Daphne has said, just explain your situation to them. They aren't going to turn you away :flower:


----------



## Srrme

Why not just get it over with and use your pregnancy test? :dohh: It's not going to take more than a few minutes.


----------



## Lola472

I am sure that this is very scary but I hope you can go to the doctor. Even people who do not have insurance can go to the ER. Some places even have free/reduced hospitals. I don't know about your area. But when it comes to the baby, you can't take any chances.


----------



## x__amour

... If it was me and I was bleeding, especially bright red after you've had a positive pregnancy test, I probably wouldn't sit around until June. I would be going to the emergency room. That's just me though.


----------



## kittycat18

I had a miscarriage last April and I really don't understand why you wouldn't want to go to the ER to make sure that your baby is ok :shrug: It is frightening enough being pregnant but the idea of loss is just terrifying... Or maybe that's just me...


----------



## Angel.Mummy

kittycat18 said:


> I had a miscarriage last April and I really don't understand why you wouldn't want to go to the ER to make sure that your baby is ok :shrug: It is frightening enough being pregnant but the idea of loss is just terrifying... Or maybe that's just me...

i agree, as soon as i started bleeding i couldn't get up to the hospital quick enough :/


----------



## AriannasMama

:wacko: all you have to do is call the doctors office and tell them to resubmit the claim with the correct codes, and surely the bill for the ER is not worth as much to you as you and your baby's health?


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm also confused as to how within the 5 minutes of finding out you were pregnant you already picked out names and called your friend's mom to ask if you could use her daughters name?

:coffee:


----------



## megan.rose

I agree with everyone...if you have a test...why dont you just take it?? when i had my tests i took one and couldnt wait five minutes to take the other one lol...and they both came out positive...either that, or seriously go to the ER


----------



## taylorxx

This is ridiculous. If she's pregnant she will get a positive pee test any time of day. If she knew she was pregnant why not head to the ER or call up a doctor? Something seems fishy about this.. I don't know. Maybe she's just scared?


----------



## jc_catt

Okay, I understand that she may be a little over concerned... But why do you all care
so much. It isn't your life. I know this maybe hard to grasp for some of you, but SHE
CAN'T AFFORD THE ER. Please try to lay off the poor girl. She is doing the best she can.
I've been texting her/PMing her through this whole mess. She really is a sweet girl and
there is no reason to get on her case... If you all think back to when you first found 
out your pregnant, it is a very stressing time. There is no need to get all testy. She is
in a VERY weird situation at the moment, the best you can do for her is be supportive.
This whole forum has done a giant flip. People are now quick to judge each other and
make each other feel bad. Don't we already have enough of that in out lives already?
All I'm trying to say is that Rae is a very sweet girl in a terrifying situation. We should 
be comforting her, not questing her. I wish she could havegone through this when BnB
was a good place to find not judgmental people.


----------



## taylorxx

jc_catt said:


> Okay, I understand that she may be a little over concerned... But why do you all care
> so much. It isn't your life. I know this maybe hard to grasp for some of you, but SHE
> CAN'T AFFORD THE ER. Please try to lay off the poor girl. She is doing the best she can.
> I've been texting her/PMing her through this whole mess. She really is a sweet girl and
> there is no reason to get on her case... If you all think back to when you first found
> out your pregnant, it is a very stressing time. There is no need to get all testy. She is
> in a VERY weird situation at the moment, the best you can do for her is be supportive.
> This whole forum has done a giant flip. People are now quick to judge each other and
> make each other feel bad. Don't we already have enough of that in out lives already?
> All I'm trying to say is that Rae is a very sweet girl in a terrifying situation. We should
> be comforting her, not questing her. I wish she could havegone through this when BnB
> was a good place to find not judgmental people.


I understand she can't afford the ER. Whenever I had my early miscarriage/chemical I didn't go because I couldn't afford it... so I called up the doctor. The only thing I don't understand is why she doesn't take the pregnancy test? Is she afraid to see a negative? Even though I doubt it would happen since it takes awhile for HCG levels to go down.. but ykwim. I'm not trying to be rude or judge the poor girl. I know it must be a tough situation. Just take the test! :hugs:


----------



## taylorxx

RaeB how is the bleeding btw?



EDIT: Why won't you answer us? :( You're viewing the thread....


----------



## megan.rose

I think everyone is just confused...no one is trying ot judge...its just confusing, and there have been a lot of fake lately...not saying she is a fake AT ALL..I dont understand the whole ER thing I am in canada our healthcare is free...But people are just wanting a bit more information...I believe she is probably a very very nice girl and we have jumped to conclutions but i think everyone on here is a bit scetched out lately, and its understandable because there are a huge amount of very real girls here who are going through a lot and having to deal with a lot being pregnant at a young age...and also we all have crazy hormones going on inside us lol. I am sorry to Rae for making her feel uncomfortable...i honestly believe we all really mean the best.


----------



## kittycat18

I think it is all very confusing to me because in the UK, we have free health care as-well so there isn't this whole medical insurance situation to deal with. I just know that when I had my miscarriage I was absolutely terrified and I couldn't imagine not going to the Hospital or at least ringing my doctor :shrug: But again, that may be a different situation with medical insurance in the USA...

I have to agree with Megan.Rose though. There have been an awful lot of fakes lately who we all believed were real and then suddenly disappeared or were banned. In no way what-so-ever am I saying that she is a fake, but what I am saying is that some people can be quicker to judge because our section of the forum is for some unknown reason, crawling with fakes. I also think that after a certain amount of threads and posts about the same thing with the same young women offering the same advice and support... some people do get fed up with the fact that the OP clearly isn't listening to the advice. 

I don't mean to sound offensive :flower: I am just saying what I see on this thread and stating how some of the girls may be feeling about the situation. Like I said, I hope the OP (RaeB) is ok and gets the help that she needs xx


----------



## taylorxx

kittycat18 said:


> I think it is all very confusing to me because in the UK, we have free health care as-well so there isn't this whole medical insurance situation to deal with. I just know that when I had my miscarriage I was absolutely terrified and I couldn't imagine not going to the Hospital or at least ringing my doctor :shrug: But again, that may be a different situation with medical insurance in the USA...
> 
> I have to agree with Megan.Rose though. There have been an awful lot of fakes lately who we all believed were real and then suddenly disappeared or were banned. In no way what-so-ever am I saying that she is a fake, but what I am saying is that some people can be quicker to judge because our section of the forum is for some unknown reason, crawling with fakes. I also think that after a certain amount of threads and posts about the same thing with the same young women offering the same advice and support... some people do get fed up with the fact that the OP clearly isn't listening to the advice.
> 
> I don't mean to sound offensive :flower: I am just saying what I see on this thread and stating how some of the girls may be feeling about the situation. Like I said, I hope the OP (RaeB) is ok and gets the help that she needs xx



A trip to the ER in the United States is *quite* expensive, even with health insurance. If you need an ambulance it's a couple thousands of dollars even if your 5 minutes away. It really sucks.

She's been lurking this thread for awhile but she won't explain why she won't take the test or if she even did.. That is what's making me wonder.. I don't understand why she won't respond or defend herself?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Just take the test you have hun.. It'll come up positive by now if you're pregnant


----------



## kittycat18

taylorxx said:


> A trip to the ER in the United States is *quite* expensive, even with health insurance. If you need an ambulance it's a couple thousands of dollars even if your 5 minute away. It really sucks.
> 
> She's been lurking this thread for awhile but she won't explain why she won't take the test or if she even did.. That is what's making me wonder.. I don't understand why she won't respond or defend herself?

Oh wow really? :huh: That is absolutely ridiculous... I have never heard anything so mad in all my life! I think that if health care was that expensive in the United Kingdom then no-one would go to the Hospital or to see their doctor. But then again, we have a lot of patients on our health care system who honestly do take advantage of the fact that it's free...

She said a few posts back that she isn't capable of taking the pregnancy test because she has sprained her ankle and it's too painful to do any-thing at the moment :flower:


----------



## kittycat18

Skyebo said:


> Just take the test you have hun.. It'll come up positive by now if you're pregnant

How long has it been now any-way? A few weeks? Skye is right, take a test. It will definitely come back positive by now :dust:


----------



## taylorxx

kittycat18 said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> A trip to the ER in the United States is *quite* expensive, even with health insurance. If you need an ambulance it's a couple thousands of dollars even if your 5 minute away. It really sucks.
> 
> She's been lurking this thread for awhile but she won't explain why she won't take the test or if she even did.. That is what's making me wonder.. I don't understand why she won't respond or defend herself?
> 
> Oh wow really? :huh: That is absolutely ridiculous... I have never heard anything so mad in all my life! I think that if health care was that expensive in the United Kingdom then no-one would go to the Hospital or to see their doctor. But then again, we have a lot of patients on our health care system who honestly do take advantage of the fact that it's free...
> 
> She said a few posts back that she isn't capable of taking the pregnancy test because she has sprained her ankle and it's too painful to do any-thing at the moment :flower:Click to expand...



I thought she was busy getting ready and just forgot. Oh well haha. If she's able to get up and use the restroom she can use a pee stick.. Unless she's sitting around in a diaper :haha:


----------



## megan.rose

sore ankle or not lol everyone has to go pee eventually...cant hold it in forever...so when you do go pee take the test...


----------



## kittycat18

All this talk about pee is making me really need to use the toilet! Curses :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

She must have one hell of a UTI by now.
:coffee: :dohh:


----------



## RaeB

Ok, I'll try and give as many details as possible so I can clear up the foggy parts.

I've been having HUGE issues with my insurance, and we've been spending months trying to fix it. Because of it, we're in a bit of debt until it gets cleared up. They keep telling us we just need to get my blood work recoded or something, but when we try, they tell us we did it wrong and we have to refile AGAIN! We're trying so hard to get it cleared up so I can go to the ER without having to pay more than we can afford.

On Fridays my mom takes me to school so I have a lot longer to get ready. I WILL be using my last test tomorrow. I will then get on here and give you all the update ASAP.
I believing in morning testing because of the fact that's when hormones are the strongest. I know that's best only before your missed period, but I'm just a bit weird about things like this.
I still prefer blood pregnancy tests because of some problems with my ovaries I got from my mother's side. Because of it I've had funky hormones since I was 13.
This has also caused me to have several panic attacks in fear of what could be wrong with me and the baby.

I would take myself to the doctors, but we have two cars and both my parents work: my dad until 5:30 and my mom until 4:15. Most of the health centers around my area close at 4 so I'm stuck.

Ok, if anyone has anymore questions, please ask them in a list format so I can answer them and clear up anything else.
I really don't want to be seen as fake.


----------



## taylorxx

kittycat that is hilarious!! :haha:


----------



## megan.rose

kittycat18 said:


> All this talk about pee is making me really need to use the toilet! Curses :rofl:

HAHAHAA I feel the exact same way...once I got pregnant the toilet became my best friend lol...


----------



## Srrme

Deleted. :D


----------



## taylorxx

Ovarian issues aren't going to prevent you from getting a positive HPT. Even if you did miscarry you'd still get a *postive pregnancy test since HCG doesn't drop down fast (UNLESS you were very early on). Do you know what runs in your mom's side? Have you been tested for anything hun? Wish you the best xx


----------



## kittycat18

taylorxx said:


> kittycat that is hilarious!! :haha:




megan.rose said:


> HAHAHAA I feel the exact same way...once I got pregnant the toilet became my best friend lol...

I must have pee'd for a good 40-50 seconds which is far longer than I would have used the toilet pre-pregnancy :rofl: Oh the joys...


----------



## RaeB

Yes, I have the test set out for my to grab this morning for my first of the morning pee.


I'm not sure what it's called to be honest.
And thanks


----------



## RaeB

Ok, I'm off to bed, and I'll post the results FIRST THING in the morning!


----------



## x__amour

Right-o. Good luck with that.


----------



## kittycat18

Off topic but what time is it with you American ladies? It's 3.47am with me :dohh: It's this bloody sickness and our baby getting bigger and making their mummy uncomfortable!


----------



## x__amour

8:49pm MST here. :flower:


----------



## megan.rose

its 10:49 pm in Toronto Ontario haha.


----------



## miabeth

9:54pm where I am


----------



## taylorxx

Good luck!! 11:02 here in FL.


----------



## AriannasMama

:wacko: IDK how you forget to take an HPT if you think you are pregnant.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

AriannasMama said:


> :wacko: IDK how you forget to take an HPT if you think you are pregnant.

I know right!?! i woke up at 6 and had to pee and i got out the test from my purse and used it! and i was really sleepy....


----------



## Calsmommy

its possible it could just be implantation bleeding, but it is not possible to have an actual period during pregnancy. a period is the shedding of your uterine lining when an egg fails to be fertilized. if you are pregnant then you would have no need for your uterine lining to shed. if you were to have an actual period while you were pregnant, the result would be a miscarriage. i would probably suggest waiting it out a few more days then take another test. best of luck to you hun.


----------



## taylorxx

Calsmommy said:


> its possible it could just be implantation bleeding, but it is not possible to have an actual period during pregnancy. a period is the shedding of your uterine lining when an egg fails to be fertilized. if you are pregnant then you would have no need for your uterine lining to shed. if you were to have an actual period while you were pregnant, the result would be a miscarriage. i would probably suggest waiting it out a few more days then take another test. best of luck to you hun.

Implantation bleeding is not red like she said hers was. It would be barely anything-like a few spots. She wouldn't be having so many symptoms a week or two before IB since the HCG doesn't start raising until after IB anyways..


----------



## jc_catt

8:42PM lol :)


----------



## Calsmommy

taylorxx said:


> Calsmommy said:
> 
> 
> its possible it could just be implantation bleeding, but it is not possible to have an actual period during pregnancy. a period is the shedding of your uterine lining when an egg fails to be fertilized. if you are pregnant then you would have no need for your uterine lining to shed. if you were to have an actual period while you were pregnant, the result would be a miscarriage. i would probably suggest waiting it out a few more days then take another test. best of luck to you hun.
> 
> Implantation bleeding is not red like she said hers was. It would be barely anything-like a few spots. She wouldn't be having so many symptoms a week or two before IB since the HCG doesn't start raising until after IB anyways..Click to expand...

yea, i only read the first page before i responded so i didnt read where she said what the bleeding looks like. in that case it would most likely be something else.


----------



## Calsmommy

11:49 PM here in NC


----------



## taylorxx

Calsmommy said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Implantation bleeding is not red like she said hers was. It would be barely anything-like a few spots. She wouldn't be having so many symptoms a week or two before IB since the HCG doesn't start raising until after IB anyways..
> 
> yea, i only read the first page before i responded so i didnt read where she said what the bleeding looks like. in that case it would most likely be something else.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just re-read my comment and I think I came off kind of rude.. I'm sorry if I did! It wasn't intentional. :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## charlotte88

any luck with the HPT?


----------



## silentlullaby

Any news?


----------



## jc_catt

UPDATE: Rae texted me to update cause her router wouldn't work this morning. 
She is going to tell yal' the results of the blood/urine test soon, she is getting
the blood test after school.


----------



## Rachyroux

Hope all goes ok Rae.. fingers crossed for you

Like everyone said we're not accusing you (Rae) of being fake.
I think there have just been some issues lately with people coming on and lying and completely fabricating stories, making up pregnancies, and I had an experience months ago of someone making up a pregnancy and loss. And it's sad. I think everyone's just trying to be careful because we've all been supportive towards people and then had it shoved in our faces! So people are just being careful not to become too emotionally attached just in case. I think that's the issue. xx


----------



## AriannasMama

jc_catt said:


> UPDATE: Rae texted me to update cause her router wouldn't work this morning.
> She is going to tell yal' the results of the blood/urine test soon, she is getting
> the blood test after school.

:dohh: We'll see about all that, she might sprain another ankle, forget to test, or her phone might break.


----------



## charlotte88

ariannasmama said:


> jc_catt said:
> 
> 
> update: Rae texted me to update cause her router wouldn't work this morning.
> She is going to tell yal' the results of the blood/urine test soon, she is getting
> the blood test after school.
> 
> :dohh: We'll see about all that, she might sprain another ankle, forget to test, or her phone might break.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm not trying to be mean or anything, its just a little odd that she won't do something as little as pee on a stick and then have a million excuses why she can't get a test or why she can't update.


----------



## charlotte88

AriannasMama said:


> I'm not trying to be mean or anything, its just a little odd that she won't do something as little as pee on a stick and then have a million excuses why she can't get a test or why she can't update.

I know what you mean, there has been alot of poor excuses like saying she has to drink alot because she has bladder problems that make her dehydrated. So thats why she cant take a HPT because it will be diluted. Surely it wouldnt be down to her bladder why she dehydrates, it would be down to your liver or kidneys not functioning properly?

Tbh, i dont think she will even be back to update on it all.


----------



## AriannasMama

If she hasn't had a period in 3 months she could be further along then 4 weeks and by then she'd get a positive no matter what! I took my HPT late in the afternoon after drinking loads and it was VERY positive!


----------



## charlotte88

when i found out i was pregnant i was at the doctors and they use your basic pregnancy tests at my doctors, and i was asked to take a test it was at 4pm in the evening and came out dark pink right away as soon as the pee hit the stick pretty much lol. 

I didnt realise Raeb had missed 3 periods :S why has it taken her this long to do a test. hmmmm


----------



## AriannasMama

I believe she said she was on Seasonque. You only get a period every 3 months on that pill.


----------



## charlotte88

oh yeah i think she did, ive never heard of that pill so wouldn't know. 

I hope everything does turn out ok for her, but she has made too many excuses for us to believe much at the moment.

x


----------



## taylorxx

charlotte88 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean or anything, its just a little odd that she won't do something as little as pee on a stick and then have a million excuses why she can't get a test or why she can't update.
> 
> I know what you mean, there has been alot of poor excuses like saying she has to drink alot because she has bladder problems that make her dehydrated. So thats why she cant take a HPT because it will be diluted. Surely it wouldnt be down to her bladder why she dehydrates, it would be down to your liver or kidneys not functioning properly?
> 
> Tbh, i dont think she will even be back to update on it all.Click to expand...


She has a bladder problem? I do as well, I had to wear pull ups overnight until I was 12/13 because I can't hold much liquid and I couldn't control it overnight (embarrassing I know). I don't get easily dehydrated to where I have to drink all day. I drink as much as a normal person does? If I did drink water all day I'd be peeing every 20 minutes lol!! I know it could be a different issues but still.. Sounds very odd to me.


----------



## Rachyroux

It all sounds odd to me too.. I just don't want to end up saying something when she's not lying so going to wait and see


----------



## charlotte88

thats what i thought, the only reason i could think of why she would have to drink alot of fluids is if she had a problem with her kidneys, that would make sence but you wouldn't get dehydrated if you had a problem with your bladder because once its in your bladder its done all the jobs it needs to do and your ready to get rid of it?! 

We will see eh :) Maybe she can explain it more so we aren't so confused by it.

xx


----------



## taylorxx

charlotte88 said:


> oh yeah i think she did, ive never heard of that pill so wouldn't know.
> 
> I hope everything does turn out ok for her, but she has made too many excuses for us to believe much at the moment.
> 
> x


Exactly. I think if she would have been more specific about things and explain herself we wouldn't be thinking this way. Last night when everyone was talking she was viewing the thread for over 30 minutes and thanking people who were defending her. I don't understand why she couldn't explain herself? I even asked her how her bleeding was and she never responded even though she was viewing the thread. I was just wondering how she was. I want to give the poor give the benefit of the doubt but this whole situation is just strange, ykwim :shrug:? If she is pregnant I really do wish her the best, it must be very stressful right now. 

RaeB: I can't speak for everyone but I think us girls are just confused as to what's going on. I'm really worried. You said you haven't had a period in 3 months but on Seasonique that's normal. When was your period supposed to arrive? Hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## charlotte88

i think we are all hoping turns out the best for her, wouldnt want to wish that sort of upset on anyone, but i guess after the last few weeks of there being quiet a few "Fakes" being named and shamed its hard to believe people, especially seeing as you said she was viewing the thread but not replying to questions people had. 

x


p.s i am in no way saying Raeb is a fake, im just saying she isnt doing herself justice by changing her story so often.


----------



## taylorxx

I've only been on the teen pregnancy board for about a week or two now (I'm usually on TTC) but I like it over it. I'm only 20 so I'm still young. Since I've been here I think I've seen two or three fakes. That is so crazy. Why fake a pregnancy/miscarriage..? What's the point?


The fact that she kept viewing the thread really made me question everything. If it were me I'd be clearing things up and defending myself. IDK maybe she was just scared or nervous.. Some girls are very sensitive.


----------



## taylorxx

Oh yeah btw, your daughters name is beautiful!! I love it! I'm trying for a girl but either way I'll be happy no matter what, I just want a healthy baby. Congrats on your little girl :flower:


----------



## charlotte88

taylorxx said:


> I've only been on the teen pregnancy board for about a week or two now (I'm usually on TTC) but I like it over it. I'm only 20 so I'm still young. Since I've been here I think I've seen two or three fakes. That is so crazy. Why fake a pregnancy/miscarriage..? What's the point?
> 
> 
> The fact that she kept viewing the thread really made me question everything. If it were me I'd be clearing things up and defending myself. IDK maybe she was just scared or nervous.. Some girls are very sensitive.

i don't know why so many girls make up things on this particular forum maybe its because they would like to be pregnant or think they are then find out they really arn't they are just late so call it a m/c. i don't know! but it is very upsetting for the girls who really have been through it because its like taking the piss really

xx


----------



## taylorxx

You know I wouldn't be surprised if that was why. Whenever I first became sexually active I would think I was pregnant if I was a day late. I'd seriously convince myself and I started having "symptoms". I wouldn't go around telling anybody except my bf & best friend though. In reality I was just late haha.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

There was never as many fakes here as there has been in yhe last 2 weeks or so!! It absolutley disguists me!


----------



## charlotte88

same here ha, i think i helped keep clear blue in business when i was first having sex because i thought even a day late (even though i used the pill and condoms) that i was pregnant haha! Its the teen brain playing tricks, but some girls get it so fixed in thier head that they are deffinatly pregnant that when they come on they assume it was a m/c.


----------



## charlotte88

Skyebo said:


> There was never as many fakes here as there has been in yhe last 2 weeks or so!! It absolutley disguists me!

i know skye, ive been on here since i was 6 weeks and it really has only been in the last 2-3 weeks they have crawled out the woodwork, it makes you wonder if they are all one of the same or something. 

xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

charlotte88 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> There was never as many fakes here as there has been in yhe last 2 weeks or so!! It absolutley disguists me!
> 
> i know skye, ive been on here since i was 6 weeks and it really has only been in the last 2-3 weeks they have crawled out the woodwork, it makes you wonder if they are all one of the same or something.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

That's actually a good guess!! I'm glad admin is on it though because they're definitley annoying..


----------



## charlotte88

i also think alot of the bump pictures people post like "7 week baby bump" is 99% of the time them puffing out haha!! sometimes they are as big as i am now and its like "Hmmmmm really 7 weeks, yeah oooookaaaaay" haha

xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I was so bloated that I didn't even think it was possible to be like 8 weeks


----------



## charlotte88

i understand the bloat thing, but you kinda know the difference between bloat and bump because it comes and goes, and also if anyone thinks about it logically at like 9 weeks baby is only 1 inch long or something so it real wont be able to make much of a bump lol. 

as Taylor said alot of girls arnt pregnant and symptom watch and over analyse things and then they get thier period

x


----------



## Rachyroux

EDIT- don't think I'm allowed to talk about a previous incident of fakery. I didn't mention names but think maybe I can't even mention the situation so sorry girls! x


----------



## Rachyroux

6 weeks pregnant in this picture, definately was mainly bloat but I was convinced at the time it was a bump!
 



Attached Files:







6 Weeks.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vinteenage

Just regarding the bladder thing, I have suspected Interstitial Cystitis which is a bladder problem and affects the bladder wall. If I dont drink enough, have caffiene, cranberry, or powdered drink mix I get UTI symptoms. Because of this, I have drink a lot during the day. :flower: So some bladder problems, you do need to drink more!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

charlotte88 said:


> i understand the bloat thing, but you kinda know the difference between bloat and bump because it comes and goes, and also if anyone thinks about it logically at like 9 weeks baby is only 1 inch long or something so it real wont be able to make much of a bump lol.
> 
> as Taylor said alot of girls arnt pregnant and symptom watch and over analyse things and then they get thier period
> 
> x

Lol I could definitley tell!!! :haha: I thought I still looked like a 6 month pregnant person though. I wish I looked like some girls as far as me!! Lol I get bump envy.


----------



## AriannasMama

There were TONS of fakes while I was over on this side, pretty common thing on online forums tbh. Don't get why people fake being pregnant though. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

AriannasMama said:


> There were TONS of fakes while I was over on this side, pretty common thing on online forums tbh. Don't get why people fake being pregnant though. :shrug:

Attention. :wacko: I can think of two inparticular that were...awful. Ugh. Makes me angry.


----------



## sequeena

Oh no, I had a feeling but didn't want to point fingers just in case :(


----------



## charlotte88

vinteenage said:


> Just regarding the bladder thing, I have suspected Interstitial Cystitis which is a bladder problem and affects the bladder wall. If I dont drink enough, have caffiene, cranberry, or powdered drink mix I get UTI symptoms. Because of this, I have drink a lot during the day. :flower: So some bladder problems, you do need to drink more!

oh yeah, i suffer from really bad cystitis and when i get it i have to flush it out with lots of liquid, i was just saying that if you have a bladder problem it doesn't make you dehydrated. Well non i have heard of.


----------



## Rachyroux

I can think of one that makes me actually feel sick because it involved a stolen picture of someone else's angel. It also made me sick because I had befriended and supported this person.
I really hope Rae just has alot going on that she hasn't had a chance to explain about, and that everything's ok. Just can't blame us I suppose for being a bit *raised eyebrows* at some things.


----------



## vinteenage

charlotte88 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Just regarding the bladder thing, I have suspected Interstitial Cystitis which is a bladder problem and affects the bladder wall. If I dont drink enough, have caffiene, cranberry, or powdered drink mix I get UTI symptoms. Because of this, I have drink a lot during the day. :flower: So some bladder problems, you do need to drink more!
> 
> oh yeah, i suffer from really bad cystitis and when i get it i have to flush it out with lots of liquid, i was just saying that if you have a bladder problem it doesn't make you dehydrated. Well non i have heard of.Click to expand...

Ah, no they wouldn't make you dehyrdated. It'd be your kidneys or such for not filtering properly. 

Hopefully she comes back and explains. Having my "router go out" was my excuse for not attending class when I went to school online. :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> There were TONS of fakes while I was over on this side, pretty common thing on online forums tbh. Don't get why people fake being pregnant though. :shrug:
> 
> Attention. :wacko: I can think of two inparticular that were...awful. Ugh. Makes me angry.Click to expand...


Do they both start with E's? :haha:


----------



## charlotte88

vinteenage said:


> Ah, no they wouldn't make you dehyrdated. It'd be your kidneys or such for not filtering properly.
> 
> Hopefully she comes back and explains. Having my "router go out" was my excuse for not attending class when I went to school online. :haha:

haha, i blamed yahoo when i didnt do my coursework and "emailed" it to my tutor and it didnt get through haha!! 

I think a white lie every now and again is good for you anyway ;) haha

xx


----------



## vinteenage

AriannasMama said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> There were TONS of fakes while I was over on this side, pretty common thing on online forums tbh. Don't get why people fake being pregnant though. :shrug:
> 
> Attention. :wacko: I can think of two inparticular that were...awful. Ugh. Makes me angry.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they both start with E's? :haha:Click to expand...


Possibly. :winkwink:


----------



## charlotte88

Skyebo said:


> Lol I could definitley tell!!! :haha: I thought I still looked like a 6 month pregnant person though. I wish I looked like some girls as far as me!! Lol I get bump envy.

Do you want mine? its getting to heavy now haha and i still have 14 weeks to go. 

I dunno if it feels really heavy because its all out the front either but just feels like i have a rmelon just chilling out under my skin.

ooooh wait we pretty much do  haha xx


----------



## taylorxx

Rachyroux said:


> I can think of one that makes me actually feel sick because it involved a stolen picture of someone else's angel. It also made me sick because I had befriended and supported this person.
> I really hope Rae just has alot going on that she hasn't had a chance to explain about, and that everything's ok. Just can't blame us I suppose for being a bit *raised eyebrows* at some things.

Wow that is horrible!!! Why would someone do that?!? I don't understand some people.. :(


----------



## oOskittlesOo

charlotte88 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I could definitley tell!!! :haha: I thought I still looked like a 6 month pregnant person though. I wish I looked like some girls as far as me!! Lol I get bump envy.
> 
> Do you want mine? its getting to heavy now haha and i still have 14 weeks to go.
> 
> I dunno if it feels really heavy because its all out the front either but just feels like i have a rmelon just chilling out under my skin.
> 
> ooooh wait we pretty much do  haha xxClick to expand...

Hahah I'll take it!! (; haha I'm saying that now, til my backs killing me!! Lol. All my weight gain is in the stomach so it feels so weird with my legs n arms being my same size!


----------



## sequeena

taylorxx said:


> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> I can think of one that makes me actually feel sick because it involved a stolen picture of someone else's angel. It also made me sick because I had befriended and supported this person.
> I really hope Rae just has alot going on that she hasn't had a chance to explain about, and that everything's ok. Just can't blame us I suppose for being a bit *raised eyebrows* at some things.
> 
> Wow that is horrible!!! Why would someone do that?!? I don't understand some people.. :(Click to expand...

Just attention I suppose :( It probably makes them feel important on the forum... how anyone can do such a thing is beyond me though.


----------



## charlotte88

Skyebo said:


> Hahah I'll take it!! (; haha I'm saying that now, til my backs killing me!! Lol. All my weight gain is in the stomach so it feels so weird with my legs n arms being my same size!


i've only gained 10lbs so i dont know where this bump has come from! i had a lady in next (a clothes shop) asking when i was due and when i said 28th august she said "Ooooh goodness arn't you big" its so frustrating when people do that because you would'nt go up to a fat person and say "ooooh goodness arn't you fat" hahaha

xx


----------



## sequeena

charlotte88 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Hahah I'll take it!! (; haha I'm saying that now, til my backs killing me!! Lol. All my weight gain is in the stomach so it feels so weird with my legs n arms being my same size!
> 
> 
> i've only gained 10lbs so i dont know where this bump has come from! i had a lady in next (a clothes shop) asking when i was due and when i said 28th august she said "Ooooh goodness arn't you big" its so frustrating when people do that because you would'nt go up to a fat person and say "ooooh goodness arn't you fat" hahaha
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm still being told 'August is ages away' no it bloody well isn't!! :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

charlotte88 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Hahah I'll take it!! (; haha I'm saying that now, til my backs killing me!! Lol. All my weight gain is in the stomach so it feels so weird with my legs n arms being my same size!
> 
> 
> i've only gained 10lbs so i dont know where this bump has come from! i had a lady in next (a clothes shop) asking when i was due and when i said 28th august she said "Ooooh goodness arn't you big" its so frustrating when people do that because you would'nt go up to a fat person and say "ooooh goodness arn't you fat" hahaha
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah I've gained 8.5 and it seems like it should be more like 20! Lol. I'm used to staying the same size, maybe a few lbs lost or gained but not much.. Lol. My due date is September 28, or 23rd docs cnt agree..
So your like a month ahead of me exactly and I know what you mean. Hahha people will say things to a pregnant person n what happens if they weren't prengnant?! Lol


----------



## _laura

charlotte88 said:


> thats what i thought, the only reason i could think of why she would have to drink alot of fluids is if she had a problem with her kidneys, that would make sence but you wouldn't get dehydrated if you had a problem with your bladder because once its in your bladder its done all the jobs it needs to do and your ready to get rid of it?!
> 
> We will see eh :) Maybe she can explain it more so we aren't so confused by it.
> 
> xx

I have a kidney problem! Well one kidney infact. But all I was advised to do as a little one and now is drink a normal amount of water, steer clear of too many fizzy drinks and alcohol!


----------



## AriannasMama

I didn't gain much until after 20 weeks, thats probably why I got so many stretch marks :cry:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

_laura said:


> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> thats what i thought, the only reason i could think of why she would have to drink alot of fluids is if she had a problem with her kidneys, that would make sence but you wouldn't get dehydrated if you had a problem with your bladder because once its in your bladder its done all the jobs it needs to do and your ready to get rid of it?!
> 
> We will see eh :) Maybe she can explain it more so we aren't so confused by it.
> 
> xx
> 
> I have a kidney problem! Well one kidney infact. But all I was advised to do as a little one and now is drink a normal amount of water, steer clear of too many fizzy drinks and alcohol!Click to expand...

I can't get over how darn cute Max is!!


----------



## Rachyroux

I actually lost weight for the first 18 weeks as I had really bad morning sickness, then from that week until week 23 I piled loads on, giving me stretch marks, from then til now i've only put on three pounds, Baby is gaining fine etc i'm just not putting on much weight, I have gestational diabetes though so on a controlled diet, which could be why :)


----------



## _laura

Skyebo said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> thats what i thought, the only reason i could think of why she would have to drink alot of fluids is if she had a problem with her kidneys, that would make sence but you wouldn't get dehydrated if you had a problem with your bladder because once its in your bladder its done all the jobs it needs to do and your ready to get rid of it?!
> 
> We will see eh :) Maybe she can explain it more so we aren't so confused by it.
> 
> xx
> 
> I have a kidney problem! Well one kidney infact. But all I was advised to do as a little one and now is drink a normal amount of water, steer clear of too many fizzy drinks and alcohol!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get over how darn cute Max is!!Click to expand...

Aww thanks! He is cute, not so much when he's screaming! But still cute!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

_laura said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> thats what i thought, the only reason i could think of why she would have to drink alot of fluids is if she had a problem with her kidneys, that would make sence but you wouldn't get dehydrated if you had a problem with your bladder because once its in your bladder its done all the jobs it needs to do and your ready to get rid of it?!
> 
> We will see eh :) Maybe she can explain it more so we aren't so confused by it.
> 
> xx
> 
> I have a kidney problem! Well one kidney infact. But all I was advised to do as a little one and now is drink a normal amount of water, steer clear of too many fizzy drinks and alcohol!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get over how darn cute Max is!! Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks! He is cute, not so much when he's screaming! But still cute!Click to expand...

haha I bet he's still cute, just not as much fun :haha:


----------



## _laura

Skyebo said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> thats what i thought, the only reason i could think of why she would have to drink alot of fluids is if she had a problem with her kidneys, that would make sence but you wouldn't get dehydrated if you had a problem with your bladder because once its in your bladder its done all the jobs it needs to do and your ready to get rid of it?!
> 
> We will see eh :) Maybe she can explain it more so we aren't so confused by it.
> 
> xx
> 
> I have a kidney problem! Well one kidney infact. But all I was advised to do as a little one and now is drink a normal amount of water, steer clear of too many fizzy drinks and alcohol!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get over how darn cute Max is!! Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks! He is cute, not so much when he's screaming! But still cute!Click to expand...
> 
> haha I bet he's still cute, just not as much fun :haha:Click to expand...

He's loads of fun all the time! He's happy about 98% of the time thankfully!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

_laura said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> thats what i thought, the only reason i could think of why she would have to drink alot of fluids is if she had a problem with her kidneys, that would make sence but you wouldn't get dehydrated if you had a problem with your bladder because once its in your bladder its done all the jobs it needs to do and your ready to get rid of it?!
> 
> We will see eh :) Maybe she can explain it more so we aren't so confused by it.
> 
> xx
> 
> I have a kidney problem! Well one kidney infact. But all I was advised to do as a little one and now is drink a normal amount of water, steer clear of too many fizzy drinks and alcohol!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get over how darn cute Max is!! Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks! He is cute, not so much when he's screaming! But still cute!Click to expand...
> 
> haha I bet he's still cute, just not as much fun :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He's loads of fun all the time! He's happy about 98% of the time thankfully!Click to expand...

Probably because he's gotta good mommy!!  lol.


----------



## _laura

Awwwwww thanks! I try my best!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

_laura said:


> Awwwwww thanks! I try my best!

Lol I look up to all you good mommys on here!!' there's so many shitty young moms around that make us young pregnant girls look bad so I love having some good mommys to look up to!


----------



## AriannasMama

I don't think anyone screams louder than Arianna, lol. She has about 10 different screams that she does lol


----------



## _laura

Skyebo said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwww thanks! I try my best!
> 
> Lol I look up to all you good mommys on here!!' there's so many shitty young moms around that make us young pregnant girls look bad so I love having some good mommys to look up to!Click to expand...

Yeah all the mums on here are amazing!


----------



## _laura

AriannasMama said:


> I don't think anyone screams louder than Arianna, lol. She has about 10 different screams that she does lol

Max doesn't scream, he does this really irritating whinge


----------



## vinteenage

_laura said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone screams louder than Arianna, lol. She has about 10 different screams that she does lol
> 
> Max doesn't scream, he does this really irritating whingeClick to expand...

Thats what Finn tends to do, too. Boy thing?


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna squeals.


----------



## _laura

vinteenage said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone screams louder than Arianna, lol. She has about 10 different screams that she does lol
> 
> Max doesn't scream, he does this really irritating whingeClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what Finn tends to do, too. Boy thing?Click to expand...

Yeah think it's a boy thing!

Oh and I don't think that girls coming back
Surely the thread should have been locked in the first place cause she didn't know if she was pregnant


----------



## x__amour

Just caught up with this. Router problems, eh? How inconvenient. Good luck with that. :coffee:


----------



## charlotte88

what is the time in indiana? Maybe she is at the doctors atm 

xx


----------



## Angel.Mummy

charlotte88 said:


> what is the time in indiana? Maybe she is at the doctors atm
> 
> xx

she's viewing this so she is on :) xxxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Depends what part of Indiana, its either 2:45 or 3:45


----------



## charlotte88

oh yes so she is, i wonder what she will say, she has alot of reading to catch up on lol. Although the past 5 or so posts have just been us lot gabbling on about whatever suits us haha

xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rae girl you better post n explain yousrelf or you'll probably end up being banned because of no story n thinking it's just a fake..


----------



## Angel.Mummy

charlotte88 said:


> oh yes so she is, i wonder what she will say, she has alot of reading to catch up on lol. Although the past 5 or so posts have just been us lot gabbling on about whatever suits us haha
> 
> xx

lol i know, every time i came on there was like another 2 pages :haha:, i've only just read them all :flower:


----------



## charlotte88

does anyone else text her or is it just JC?


----------



## charlotte88

AriannasMama said:


> Arianna squeals.

Oh slightly OT but i love the last pic of Arianna in your sig, she looks like she is busting some serious moves hehe

xx


----------



## RaeB

Ok, I'm back.
I'm sure no one will believe me, but I'll go ahead and explain the new situation.

Pee stick = faded positive
Bleeding has stopped
We went to the maternity center near the hospital, but they only offer urine tests and only with an appointment.
So we called my doctor, and they scheduled me in for next week, which pisses me off.
My mother still refuses to take me to the ER, and I can't take myself since I have no job, no money, no car, and my mother carries my insurance card.
Also, all my other symptoms have stopped so guess what!
I probably miscarried.
The only symptom that I still have is the fact I'm completely nauseated, but that's probably because you all make me SICK.

In other news,
I give up.
My mother obviously wants my baby dead since SHE refuses to help me.
I've lost nearly all my friends because they think I'm a whore.
And when I hoped I'd find support, I found ridicule and accusations.

And no, I don't have a camera, or at least one that works.


But like I said, none of you will believe me.


----------



## sequeena

Faded positive?? I'm sure positives don't fade... evaps fade/disappear/appear after the 10 minute limit.

do you have a webcam??


----------



## Angel.Mummy

RaeB said:


> Ok, I'm back.
> I'm sure no one will believe me, but I'll go ahead and explain the new situation.
> 
> Pee stick = faded positive
> Bleeding has stopped
> We went to the maternity center near the hospital, but they only offer urine tests and only with an appointment.
> So we called my doctor, and they scheduled me in for next week, which pisses me off.
> My mother still refuses to take me to the ER, and I can't take myself since I have no job, no money, no car, and my mother carries my insurance card.
> Also, all my other symptoms have stopped so guess what!
> I probably miscarried.
> The only symptom that I still have is the fact I'm completely nauseated, but that's probably because you all make me SICK.
> 
> In other news,
> I give up.
> My mother obviously wants my baby dead since SHE refuses to help me.
> I've lost nearly all my friends because they think I'm a whore.
> And when I hoped I'd find support, I found ridicule and accusations.
> 
> And no, I don't have a camera, or at least one that works.
> 
> 
> But like I said, none of you will believe me.

for a start nobody said they didn't believe you just that people on here are a bit cautious when it comes to things as there has been alot of fakes. how do we make you sick .....


----------



## oOskittlesOo

People only question people when they start coming up with excuses. Everyone is realy nice on here but if you read through you'll know that everyone saw you online yesterday n when asking questions you didn't reply. You'll also know that there's been quite a few fakes so when someone starts sounding like one of those girls it's best to ask questions.


----------



## vinteenage

Sorry for your possible loss....


----------



## charlotte88

Ha we make you sick. Yeah fiiiiine one to talk eh. 

If i was going through what you was going through i would put a hella lot more effort into getting it sorted then you have, your stories never stand up and always changing. 

You have done nothing to help yourself. your to blame


----------



## AriannasMama

:shock::wacko::coffee:


----------



## x__amour

Guess you'll find out _next_ week then. :coffee:


----------



## Angel.Mummy

if you are lying and i'm not saying you are..
you must have alotta time on your hands and be quite sick no offence but some off us actually go through these things and you don't know how much it hurts to carry that little part of you inside and then suddenly lose it.


----------



## Vickie

per forum rules and TOS:



> Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin.

thread closed


----------

